# Advanced Nutrients users?



## max316420 (Jul 31, 2018)

is it worth the money to upgrade from sensi bloom to connoisseur?


----------



## blake9999 (Jul 31, 2018)

No. Advanced Nutrients is a waste of good money. There are better, cheeper, alternatives. All you doing is buying expensive bottles of mineral water.


----------



## Miyagismokes (Aug 1, 2018)

max316420 said:


> is it worth the money to upgrade from sensi bloom to connoisseur?


Worth the money? Probably not. Noticeable effect? I dunno. I had to switch to it for the last two veg feeds from basic sensi grow, it put a little extra meat on the ladies over sensi I guess, but if you ask me, neither works particularly well without the B52. Connoisseur and b52 is about as hot in N as my plants like, just FYI.
I'd drop the line, but I don't pay for it.... I just work here.


----------



## letstry (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm doing my first grow with connoisseur and ya like mokes mentioned its high in nitrogen. Little tooooo high


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 2, 2018)

letstry said:


> I'm doing my first grow with connoisseur and ya like mokes mentioned its high in nitrogen. Little tooooo highView attachment 4175017


eeeek.. that shits dont look right bruh. Yall need to get some @GreenleafNutrients MegaCrop in your life


----------



## Antitheist (Aug 9, 2018)

I think this is the last grow I'm gonna use any bottles of junk. Organic seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 9, 2018)

I've used Sensi pH-perfect coco for a while now, haven't seen any reason not to. Good results and very easy.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Aug 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> eeeek.. that shits dont look right bruh. Yall need to get some @GreenleafNutrients MegaCrop in your life


X2, i switched from AN to MC and i will never go back.


----------



## chronnie49 (Aug 14, 2018)

Did anybody get the megacrop free sample? Im going to try it out and am just wondering how long the sample will last. I'll only be doing 4 plants from seed.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Aug 14, 2018)

Yep, thats what got me to switch...good marketing strategy lol


----------



## chronnie49 (Aug 14, 2018)

How long did the sample last you?


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Aug 14, 2018)

I want to say it lasted me about four to six weeks. I'm currently running an ebb and flow hydro system that I change the reservoir on every 7 Days.

The reservoir is 10 gallons. I am currently in week 5 of veg and I am at 25 grams per 10 gallons. I find their nute chart to be a bit hot, according to it I should be at 45 grams, but my plants are happy at 25.


----------



## chronnie49 (Aug 14, 2018)

Thats damn good for a sample. Ill just be doing 4 plants in biobizz lightmix so that should last me a while. It's 9 bucks for shipping to Ireland so thats a good deal.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Aug 14, 2018)

My avatar pic is some sour diesel that i grew on megacrop only, i did use AN overdrive at the end. I have a grow journal right now running clones of same sour diesel


----------



## budman111 (Aug 17, 2018)

max316420 said:


> is it worth the money to upgrade from sensi bloom to connoisseur?


100% not. A base nutrient at 2/3rd cheaper price will match or be better. Fact.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 23, 2018)

chronnie49 said:


> Did anybody get the megacrop free sample? Im going to try it out and am just wondering how long the sample will last. I'll only be doing 4 plants from seed.


Can you give me more info about the free sample? AN is too costly for no more than it is IMO.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Aug 23, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> Can you give me more info about the free sample? AN is too costly for no more than it is IMO.


Its on their website https://greenleafnutrients.com/product/mega-crop/?v=7516fd43adaa


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Pop


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 28, 2018)

I use the whole Soul Synthetics system, by Aurora innovations, with the whole Aptus system, and strictly nothing else. I get some unbelievable results with it. You have to run bright enough lights in order for them to use all the nutrients, but when you do there isn't any better complete system on the market. I have a friend that sticks with Advanced even though he has never had anything better than mediocre results. He won't change you know because of all the rappers that use it, so it must be good. That shit is garbage, it's nothing more than good marketing and a label scam. i operate a small network of caregivers, and we have standards for our grow rooms, and we will not allow our caregivers to use Advanced Nutrients. We are dedicated to providing a better product than Advanced is capable of delivering. You don't just waist money on the nutes, you also waste money you could of made from a better crop, and the money you spend trying to fix the problems caused by using advanced nutrients. But you know, the cool kid on "weeds" used it, so it must be good right? Bullshit. i don't care how many washed up rappers they get as paid endorsers, or how many shitty TV shows their brand name makes it on, the results don't lie, Advanced nutrients are complete garbage. Soul gives them what they need, when they need it, and Aptus helps them use what you give. You need nothing else. I started using Soul in 2010, and have yet to see a better system. People talk shit about bottled nutes sometimes because they are expensive, and they are trying to justify not buying them. Then they use something like Advanced to mix or mediocre results and think all bottled nutes are the same. They are not. And organic is not "the way to go" just because you can't afford bottled nutes. Going organic takes an advanced understanding of botanical science, without that, your just pouring some shit on your plants that you heard worked for someone, one time, long ago, in a galaxy far far away. That will never get you to the promised land of 30% THC and large yields. At least with bottled nutes, the science is done for you, leaving you to follow the feeding schedule and monitor. But i got off track, where was I...Oh yeah Fuck Advanced Nutrients, they are junk....


----------



## Miyagismokes (Aug 29, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> heard worked for someone, one time, long ago, in a galaxy far far away.


But Han Solo grows the FIRE....


----------



## Antitheist (Aug 29, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> I use the whole Soul Synthetics system, by Aurora innovations, with the whole Aptus system, and strictly nothing else. I get some unbelievable results with it. You have to run bright enough lights in order for them to use all the nutrients, but when you do there isn't any better complete system on the market. I have a friend that sticks with Advanced even though he has never had anything better than mediocre results. He won't change you know because of all the rappers that use it, so it must be good. That shit is garbage, it's nothing more than good marketing and a label scam. i operate a small network of caregivers, and we have standards for our grow rooms, and we will not allow our caregivers to use Advanced Nutrients. We are dedicated to providing a better product than Advanced is capable of delivering. You don't just waist money on the nutes, you also waste money you could of made from a better crop, and the money you spend trying to fix the problems caused by using advanced nutrients. But you know, the cool kid on "weeds" used it, so it must be good right? Bullshit. i don't care how many washed up rappers they get as paid endorsers, or how many shitty TV shows their brand name makes it on, the results don't lie, Advanced nutrients are complete garbage. Soul gives them what they need, when they need it, and Aptus helps them use what you give. You need nothing else. I started using Soul in 2010, and have yet to see a better system. People talk shit about bottled nutes sometimes because they are expensive, and they are trying to justify not buying them. Then they use something like Advanced to mix or mediocre results and think all bottled nutes are the same. They are not. And organic is not "the way to go" just because you can't afford bottled nutes. Going organic takes an advanced understanding of botanical science, without that, your just pouring some shit on your plants that you heard worked for someone, one time, long ago, in a galaxy far far away. That will never get you to the promised land of 30% THC and large yields. At least with bottled nutes, the science is done for you, leaving you to follow the feeding schedule and monitor. But i got off track, where was I...Oh yeah Fuck Advanced Nutrients, they are junk....


One of the main things I've learned on this forum and now in practice is that; nutes are nutes. You can get ripped off buying $30 quarts of mostly water if you want. It's your $$ to throw away. It's still just npk and a few other necessary goodies. I can make the same for probably about $1.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 29, 2018)

If you can get my results with 1$ nutes, I would pay you for the formula, so would a lot of folks. Soul focuses on micro nutes as well as major, delivering them in a specific sequence to ensure uptake. You don't get that with a 1$ bottle of home made nutes my friend. They are horribly over priced, but do provide the best plant feeding system you can get. Root lock out is real and easy to do. Thats why you have to give them what they need and only what they need, when they need it. if you can do that with home made recipes then Hydrofarm, advanced, aurora, ect... has a job for you bro. If you send me your formula, I will try it out side by side with Soul and we can see. it would be awesome if you were right! i just don't think you are.


----------



## Miyagismokes (Aug 29, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> You don't get that with a 1$ bottle of home made nutes my friend.


That part comes from experience.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> If you can get my results with 1$ nutes, I would pay you for the formula, so would a lot of folks.


its not for sale, sorry
i do agree with you that an is hogwash though. shit product, shit company. there are definitely bottled nutes on the market that are decent, but none are cost effective when compared to making your own, nor do they offer the same depth of customization 


Miyagismokes said:


> That part comes from experience.


this


----------



## xtsho (Aug 29, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> If you can get my results with 1$ nutes, I would pay you for the formula, so would a lot of folks. _*Soul focuses on micro nutes as well as major, delivering them in a specific sequence to ensure uptake.*_ You don't get that with a 1$ bottle of home made nutes my friend. They are horribly over priced, but do provide the best plant feeding system you can get. Root lock out is real and easy to do. Thats why you have to give them what they need and only what they need, when they need it. *if you can do that with home made recipes then Hydrofarm, advanced, aurora, ect... has a job for you bro.* If you send me your formula, I will try it out side by side with Soul and we can see. it would be awesome if you were right! i just don't think you are.


Sounds like something straight from the marketing literature from most all nutrient companies.

Many people mix their own nutes using the same chemical salts and other ingredients these guys use. It's not hard and cost a fraction of the price. 

You seem to think that cannabis is some mythical plant that needs fairy dust to grow. It doesn't. It's no harder to grow than other plants and in fact it's much easier than most. The packaging and marketing costs more than the ingredients these companies put in their fancy bottles.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

xtsho said:


> Sounds like something straight from the marketing literature from most all nutrient companies.
> 
> Many people mix their own nutes using the same chemical salts and other ingredients these guys use. It's not hard and cost a fraction of the price.
> 
> You seem to think that cannabis is some mythical plant that needs fairy dust to grow. It doesn't. It's no harder to grow than other plants and in fact it's much easier than most. The packaging and marketing costs more than the ingredients these companies put in their fancy bottles.


No they don't grow on fairy dust, they use the same nutrients that all plants use, produce the same hormones, and adhere to the same rules of botanical science. They have evolved to prefer nutrients in different concentrations at different stages of development. Do you know what they need in week one? Week two? All the way through week 13? And can you provide that, in the correct concentration levels during the appropriate stage of development, to avoid lockout? No you can't. The confusion is in how easy the plant is to grow. You can give it what ever homemade mix you can concoct and you will get a result. Leave out in the yard and do nothing and you will get a result. Try your hand at imitating the work of a scientist and you get a result. Then you will swear by your results, thinking what you have works, because it does, to a degree. i am talking about coaxing out the upper limit of their genetic capabilities, and that takes hard science, not a blend of any substance you can find that you heard plants use. If you can get my results with cheap home made mixes, then you are missing your calling, you should be selling that. Soul like all others is over priced, and the profit margin is as high as jewelry, over 300% it's a fucking shame, but the good shit, the shit that was formulated by scientists, the shit that works, costs out the ass. Then shitty companies like advanced, make cool looking labels, and bottle garbage. People know in life you usually get what you pay for, so they think advanced is good because its expensive. No one wants to admit they got ripped off, but buying that shit is a rip off. Thanks for saying my words sound like the label wording lol. Thats 20 years of cannabis cultivation and a science degree.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> No they don't grow on fairy dust, they use the same nutrients that all plants use, produce the same hormones, and adhere to the same rules of botanical science. They have evolved to prefer nutrients in different concentrations at different stages of development. Do you know what they need in week one? Week two? All the way through week 13? And can you provide that, in the correct concentration levels during the appropriate stage of development, to avoid lockout? No you can't. The confusion is in how easy the plant is to grow. You can give it what ever homemade mix you can concoct and you will get a result. Leave out in the yard and do nothing and you will get a result. Try your hand at imitating the work of a scientist and you get a result. Then you will swear by your results, thinking what you have works, because it does, to a degree. i am talking about coaxing out the upper limit of their genetic capabilities, and that takes hard science, not a blend of any substance you can find that you heard plants use. If you can get my results with cheap home made mixes, then you are missing your calling, you should be selling that. Soul like all others is over priced, and the profit margin is as high as jewelry, over 300% it's a fucking shame, but the good shit, the shit that was formulated by scientists, the shit that works, costs out the ass. Then shitty companies like advanced, make cool looking labels, and bottle garbage. People know in life you usually get what you pay for, so they think advanced is good because its expensive. No one wants to admit they got ripped off, but buying that shit is a rip off. Thanks for saying my words sound like the label wording lol. Thats 20 years of cannabis cultivation and a science degree.




Lets collaborate, not antagonize brother. I have been doing this for 20 years, I know I can help you. It sounds like you have some nutrient mixes that might be able to help me. Lets work together...


----------



## Antitheist (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> No they don't grow on fairy dust, they use the same nutrients that all plants use, produce the same hormones, and adhere to the same rules of botanical science. They have evolved to prefer nutrients in different concentrations at different stages of development. Do you know what they need in week one? Week two? All the way through week 13? And can you provide that, in the correct concentration levels during the appropriate stage of development, to avoid lockout? No you can't. The confusion is in how easy the plant is to grow. You can give it what ever homemade mix you can concoct and you will get a result. Leave out in the yard and do nothing and you will get a result. Try your hand at imitating the work of a scientist and you get a result. Then you will swear by your results, thinking what you have works, because it does, to a degree. i am talking about coaxing out the upper limit of their genetic capabilities, and that takes hard science, not a blend of any substance you can find that you heard plants use. If you can get my results with cheap home made mixes, then you are missing your calling, you should be selling that. Soul like all others is over priced, and the profit margin is as high as jewelry, over 300% it's a fucking shame, but the good shit, the shit that was formulated by scientists, the shit that works, costs out the ass. Then shitty companies like advanced, make cool looking labels, and bottle garbage. People know in life you usually get what you pay for, so they think advanced is good because its expensive. No one wants to admit they got ripped off, but buying that shit is a rip off. Thanks for saying my words sound like the label wording lol. Thats 20 years of cannabis cultivation and a science degree.



Does soul know what strain you're growing too? I know from experience that different strains need different amounts of nutes different weeks. Hell different plants of the same strain do sometimes. 
If you aren't marketing for soul then you have been brainwashed by reading the label. You should have spent that 20 years learning to read your plants. Maybe you wouldn't have to just be a robot following a chart. Maybe you would actually know what you are talking about.


----------



## Antitheist (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Lets collaborate, not antagonize brother. I have been doing this for 20 years, I know I can help you. It sounds like you have some nutrient mixes that might be able to help me. Lets work together...



Try subcool soil recipe for a start. I use a modified version based off what is readily available to me at local brick and mortars. I believe strongly in supporting your local economy so I don't order online unless I have no other choice. I also grow indoors so I mix in smaller quantities. I mix in a pot like this. Makes enough for 3 5 gals or 5 3 gals.

Gotta let it stew awhile before you use it. At least a month. This last round I've only used water to veg. Gonna flip in a day or two.


----------



## Miyagismokes (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> All the way through week 13?


Oh, you indoor guys.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Antitheist said:


> Does soul know what strain you're growing too? I know from experience that different strains need different amounts of nutes different weeks. Hell different plants of the same strain do sometimes.
> If you aren't marketing for soul then you have been brainwashed by reading the label. You should have spent that 20 years learning to read your plants. Maybe you wouldn't have to just be a robot following a chart. Maybe you would actually know what you are talking about.



I spent 20 years growing cannabis, reading my plants and doing the science. Your broke ass just can't afford them be serious. "Oh I can just use what they use at home. i have been using soul in practice for almost 9 years. I know what Im talking about, and you know that. I have been brain washed by my results. Almost a decade of using it in practice, the yields don't lie brother. People who can't afford to feed their plants but still want to be considered a pro, people like you, they lie all the time. As far as the strains i use, 9 years of constant fine tuning and selective breeding has given me a complete understanding of what my strains want and when they want it. But you know I get on here for advice from other professionals, not to argue the merits of science with someone that is not a scientist. Do you man, keep on with your homemade handyman mixes. I wish you all the best, but I am not interested in wasting my time through collaborating with you. Do yourself a favour, and ask your friends and family to buy you the Soul system for christmas or your birthday, or maybe you can save your change, or get a paper route? then use it next some plants that have your handyman special as food and enjoy the epiphany. Don't mean to sound harsh, but come on man, don't say I don't know what I'm talking about, just because you can't afford what you need. PEACE be unto you brother.


----------



## Miyagismokes (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> the yields don't lie brother


So, you don't think you can do better?
You've hit the ceiling?

I'm not trying to kick a hornets nest, since you seem mad.
I'm not implying your love of Aurora's products is faulty, nor the products themselves, but.... 
You yourself said people find a way, and they think it's THE WAY. You're sort of in that position right now. But anybody who has spent time here can see that you can grow fabulous weed using just about anything.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> I spent 20 years growing cannabis, reading my plants and doing the science. Your broke ass just can't afford them be serious. "Oh I can just use what they use at home. i have been using soul in practice for almost 9 years. I know what Im talking about, and you know that. I have been brain washed by my results. Almost a decade of using it in practice, the yields don't lie brother. People who can't afford to feed their plants but still want to be considered a pro, people like you, they lie all the time. As far as the strains i use, 9 years of constant fine tuning and selective breeding has given me a complete understanding of what my strains want and when they want it. But you know I get on here for advice from other professionals, not to argue the merits of science with someone that is not a scientist. Do you man, keep on with your homemade handyman mixes. I wish you all the best, but I am not interested in wasting my time through collaborating with you. Do yourself a favour, and ask your friends and family to buy you the Soul system for christmas or your birthday, or maybe you can save your change, or get a paper route? then use it next some plants that have your handyman special as food and enjoy the epiphany. Don't mean to sound harsh, but come on man, don't say I don't know what I'm talking about, just because you can't afford what you need. PEACE be unto you brother.


20 year ehh. Me too
Care to back up your claims with some pics of these plants .
I can grow monsters with anything, nutes are nutes n megacrop is simple n cheap, and the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> 20 year ehh. Me too
> Care to back up your claims with some pics of these plants .
> I can grow monsters with anything, nutes are nutes n megacrop is simple n cheap, and the results speak for themselves.


I would agree with this statement, nutrients are nutrients you can grow monsters with pretty much any type of nutrient as long as the plant is fed it will grow.


----------



## Antitheist (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> I spent 20 years growing cannabis, reading my plants and doing the science. Your broke ass just can't afford them be serious. "Oh I can just use what they use at home. i have been using soul in practice for almost 9 years. I know what Im talking about, and you know that. I have been brain washed by my results. Almost a decade of using it in practice, the yields don't lie brother. People who can't afford to feed their plants but still want to be considered a pro, people like you, they lie all the time. As far as the strains i use, 9 years of constant fine tuning and selective breeding has given me a complete understanding of what my strains want and when they want it. But you know I get on here for advice from other professionals, not to argue the merits of science with someone that is not a scientist. Do you man, keep on with your homemade handyman mixes. I wish you all the best, but I am not interested in wasting my time through collaborating with you. Do yourself a favour, and ask your friends and family to buy you the Soul system for christmas or your birthday, or maybe you can save your change, or get a paper route? then use it next some plants that have your handyman special as food and enjoy the epiphany. Don't mean to sound harsh, but come on man, don't say I don't know what I'm talking about, just because you can't afford what you need. PEACE be unto you brother.



I never said anything about money other than you are throwing away $30 a quart on mostly water. You have no idea of my financial situation. Don't pretend too.
You seem to think you know exactly how many molecules of this or that your plants need meanwhile you're just dumping bottles of junk on them.
You're a joke man


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Miyagismokes said:


> So, you don't think you can do better?
> You've hit the ceiling?
> 
> I'm not trying to kick a hornets nest, since you seem mad.
> ...


Your exactly right. I am looking for the ceiling. i haven't got to 30% yet, but I get close. i try other ideas, products, and companies all the time in a corner of my room, and in the last 9 years I haven't found anything better than Soul. You have any ideas? In 8 weeks I start a new cycle and need some new ideas to experiment with. I have high hopes for what is in now, Afghan Hash plant, and Wifi, with better bulbs than I usually run / increased light intensity / CO2 tanks / so i am hoping to get something special with this run. If you have an idea on how to improve my nutrients please let me know brother. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I would agree with this statement, nutrients are nutrients you can grow monsters with pretty much any type of nutrient as long as the plant is fed it will grow.


You can grow monsters with anything. For sure. But you can't reach the upper limits of their genetic capabilities with just anything.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> You can grow monsters with anything. For sure. But you can't reach the upper limits of their genetic capabilities with just anything.


Let’s see your plants 
Put up or shut up. 

I have no problem showing you what you learn after you know it all is what counts .


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Antitheist said:


> I never said anything about money other than you are throwing away $30 a quart on mostly water. You have no idea of my financial situation. Don't pretend too.
> You seem to think you know exactly how many molecules of this or that your plants need meanwhile you're just dumping bottles of junk on them.
> You're a joke man


I don't pay 30$ a quart, I buy it by the gallon, the only joke in this thread is your wallet bro. I'm making a flickr account for pics, as I write in many forums. Give me until the end of the day to get the account together and I will show you some pics of results you will only see in pics in your lifetime. I have a dry erase board I will write your name on, and include in the pics so you know I just took them and they are my pics. Then I will accept your apology for your disrespect, and I might even help you to improve your broke grow.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Let’s see your plants
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> I have no problem showing you what you learn after you know it all is what counts .


How do you post pics on here? it looks like you have to provide a link to them? I'm making a flickr account today for pics. I'll write your name on a dry erase board and include it in the pics. Getting big healthy plants is easy. Thats not what I am looking for. I am trying to get the upper limits of their genetic capabilities. That means as much production as their genes allow them to produce. Do you consistently get 30% No you don't, but in their genetic code lies the necessary components to reach and even slightly exceed 30% Thats what I am trying to get to. 30% consistently. i'll have pics for you later, try not to steal them and say they are yours. lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> I don't pay 30$ a quart, I buy it by the gallon, the only joke in this thread is your wallet bro. I'm making a flickr account for pics, as I write in many forums. Give me until the end of the day to get the account together and I will show you some pics of results you will only see in pics in your lifetime. I have a dry erase board I will write your name on, and include in the pics so you know I just took them and they are my pics. Then I will accept your apology for your disrespect, and I might even help you to improve your broke grow.


You pick at some growers n steer away from others? 
You need a reality check skip. 
Please show your grow so I can put you in your place


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Big button by post reply says upload a file
Pick a pic from w/e your using .


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> You pick at some growers n steer away from others?
> You need a reality check skip.
> Please show your grow so I can put you in your place





BigHornBuds said:


> You pick at some growers n steer away from others?
> You need a reality check skip.
> Please show your grow so I can put you in your place


thank bro i didn't even see that. I am going to make you a video right now give me a minute


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> thank bro i didn't even see that. I am going to make you a video right now give me a minute


I don't pick at anyone. I talk shit about Advanced because they are shit, then some folks start on me with insults, and you know I can't allow that with out some more shit talking. i would like to collaborate with everyone on here, we can all learn from each other, but it is insulting when someone questions your integrity because they can't afford your toys, you know? Anyway video in a couple minutes stay here


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Big button by post reply says upload a file
> Pick a pic from w/e your using .





Third Coast Cultivators said:


> I don't pick at anyone. I talk shit about Advanced because they are shit, then some folks start on me with insults, and you know I can't allow that with out some more shit talking. i would like to collaborate with everyone on here, we can all learn from each other, but it is insulting when someone questions your integrity because they can't afford your toys, you know? Anyway video in a couple minutes stay here


give me a minute bro, there is 10 mb limit I have to shoot you another shorter one. brb


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> I don't pick at anyone. I talk shit about Advanced because they are shit, then some folks start on me with insults, and you know I can't allow that with out some more shit talking. i would like to collaborate with everyone on here, we can all learn from each other, but it is insulting when someone questions your integrity because they can't afford your toys, you know? Anyway video in a couple minutes stay here


I don’t care if you talk shit about AN , I agree, huge waste of $$$ with great marketing. 
To claim someone is poor, or not on your financial level because they choose to use a cheaper product is my beef. 
They all need the same thing , there is nothing special in your bottles that isn’t in a 1 part like MC or other, maybe different amounts. Where the skill really comes in , is reading the plants and knowing if they need a little more or a little less of something. 

Coming in with a chip on your shoulder will not get you far .


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> thank bro i didn't even see that. I am going to make you a video right now give me a minute


Some pics. We'll have videos on Flickr later


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Some pics. We'll have videos on Flickr later


4 digitales


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> 4 digitales


2 more for a total of 6


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> 2 more for a total of 6


Co2


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Co2


Feast


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> I can read plants like a fucking book man. The outcome for any plant depends on the cultivator and the genetics. My phone is trying to attach a video for you right now, in a minute you will see. I don't know or care about his financial situation, I am not going to be insulted by him you or anyone. Fuck his broke ass. No chip on my shoulder, just no tolerance for disrespect. i don't want to waste my time giving that fucking idiot an education for free. I can't do a video, there is an upload limit. But I will go snap some pics for you, one minute


In that same sense , im poor because im using MC , But in reality I just smarten up n stopped paying for water n marketing hipe 
I can make the same things happen weather a nute line costed $500 or $5 

I have a hard time wanting to converse or build off of each other when you come in here telling everyone how your Dick drags on the ground , but can’t seem to find the zipper.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Feast


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> In that same sense , im poor because im using MC , But in reality I just smarten up n stopped paying for water n marketing hipe
> I can make the same things happen weather a nute line costed $500 or $5
> 
> There's the zipper. I came in here just trying to collaborate with people and that broke little dick head had to run his f****** mouth and that's just what it f****** gets if you don't want to collaborate with me over that been don't it's up to you but take a look at some results that you'll never get with homemade f****** concoctions peace out I got s*** to do I'll make a Flickr page later with videos that accurately detail a bunch of s*** things people usually pay me for you're welcome see you later
> ...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Co2


Oh ya, couple CO2 bottles in an unfinished room. 


Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Feast


What the fuck it that? A vegging plant? 
I love pulling my cock out .


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Those purple buds look shitty, not much resin. You got that stalk outside, but I will show you a similar one I got in four weeks indoors. The buds with the steaks look nice, but the purple buds and those buds did not come from the same room or grower I can tell you that by looking at them. Thats fake ass shit you downloaded. Make a video of what you currently have growing and put it on flickr. until you do that I won't respond to you. I think you just another online shit talker wasting my time. If I am wrong then prove it. If were measuring dicks, how does yours fare seeing that it is fake and belongs to someone else? Video on flickr, mentioning my name and we can talk. If not go fool someone else into believing your word is anything better than advanced nutrients, and waste their fucking time. i got no time for weak ass shit and pics you downloaded. Peace


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> There is no sense to be made bro. Anti something dickhead started talking shit. So I talked shit and used him being broke to make jokes. i didn't come here bragging I came here looking for advanced help and offering advanced help. Not to argue with broke ass little dick heads. i "found the zipper" Do you like what you see? thats rhetorical. Lets start over with mutual respect.


I’m not mad , Just a guy that loves to grow n help others grow, when I see a new member come here making claims with out proof n calling people out, n trying to steer them to a product that you come representing. I have fun putting you in check.
Your not special, I don’t see anything that wasn’t being done 20yrs ago.
I don’t see flowers approaching 30%
I don’t see yields that would make anyone jelly. I don’t see any evidence of any advanced training. But your claiming god like skills .
Be humble, you got some catching up to do.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 30, 2018)

lol
you sure are man, what were we thinking
no one could possibly step to your immense knowledge and immaculate grow room construction
perhaps you could grace us with pics of this awesome bud with astronomical yields you were talking about


i think this dude is trolling guys, no one with a hood ass setup like that could possibly be talking this shit genuinely
single ended lights lol


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

my pics are VEG week 4. You can lie on here all you want and say you get that size, that kind of bush without topping super cropping or training in a month indoors, but we both know you don't. Peace bro good luck surfing the web for pics of others people results.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Those purple buds look shitty, not much resin. You got that stalk outside, but I will show you a similar one I got in four weeks indoors. The buds with the steaks look nice, but the purple buds and those buds did not come from the same room or grower I can tell you that by looking at them. Thats fake ass shit you downloaded. Make a video of what you currently have growing and put it on flickr. until you do that I won't respond to you. I think you just another online shit talker wasting my time. If I am wrong then prove it. If were measuring dicks, how does yours fare seeing that it is fake and belongs to someone else? Video on flickr, mentioning my name and we can talk. If not go fool someone else into believing your word is anything better than advanced nutrients, and waste their fucking time. i got no time for weak ass shit and pics you downloaded. Peace


Lol, I have nothing more to prove to you. 
That’s all me , in the same indoor room.
That big stock never seen the sun a day in its life. 
The same pics can be seen on IG under same name.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m not mad , Just a guy that loves to grow n help others grow, when I see a new member come here making claims with out proof n calling people out, n trying to steer them to a product that you come representing. I have fun putting you in check.
> Your not special, I don’t see anything that wasn’t being done 20yrs ago.
> I don’t see flowers approaching 30%
> I don’t see yields that would make anyone jelly. I don’t see any advice of any advanced training. But your claiming god like skills .
> Be humble, you got some catching up to do.


We all have a lot of catching up to do. I have old pics, pics of 27% buds, but I am putting together a website for tutorial videos and how to's so I don't have them on this machine, and can't post them for free, it's a paid site, but I can post some limited stuff on here and flickr of what I am currently growing. I am in VEG week 4, have you ever had buds in VEG week 4? I am sure Antitheaus has, using only home made note mixes


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> lol
> you sure are man, what were we thinking
> no one could possibly step to your immense knowledge and immaculate grow room construction
> perhaps you could grace us with pics of this awesome bud with astronomical yields you were talking about
> ...


Exactly what a complete head up his ass amateur would say


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> We all have a lot of catching up to do. I have old pics, pics of 27% buds, but I am putting together a website for tutorial videos and how to's so I don't have them on this machine, and can't post them for free, it's a paid site, but I can post some limited stuff on here and flickr of what I am currently growing. I am in VEG week 4, have you ever had buds in VEG week 4? I am sure Antitheaus has, using only home made note mixes


I could care less, I’m done with you,
Anyone who reads this thread should be able to make an informed opinion on you by now.
I’ve posted lots of pics of what I do, feel free to do a search n look at what a real grower does. 

Your a joke, didn’t get 6k in likes by copping internet pics . Pull your head out your ass n drop the cheese burgers .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

@Pwezzy 

Look man , I found your long lost brother.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Exactly what a complete head up his ass amateur would say


ive been at this for a long time, bud
long enough to know the value of humility
cannabis is my career. i do this because i love this plant, and i would still be doing it if it wasnt worth more than minimum wage. with all your insinuations about the financial situations of others, self glorification, and talk about "cant post this or that for free", its pretty clear what your motivation is. and your product will reflect that.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Cannabis is also my career and I know how to make a lot more than minimum wage with it. I will defend myself against attacks in person or online whenever. Please stop trolling me dude I'm on here trying to get help from other professionals not people who can't manage to make more than minimum wage with cannabis if you have been added a long time and can only manage to make a minimum wage with it I think that speaks for itself in terms of your abilities. My products consistently show the care time attention and money that I put into them that's why I can sell ounces for $300 in a market where there are ounces for $150 because it's worth double. I have a paid site going up but I'm offering a lot of the information that's going to be on there for free right here in civil discussions with other professionals then I get these f****** trolls trying to justify not being able to afford what they need by insulting the things that I use. These online fights are just like fights in the real world, my mother always taught me then you better not start it, but you better finish it. I don't take s*** I give respect to people who deserve respect and I talk to assholes the way assholes speak peace out man I got better s*** to do


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Cannabis is also my career and I know how to make a lot more than minimum wage with it. I will defend myself against attacks in person or online whenever. Please stop trolling me dude I'm on here trying to get help from other professionals not people who can't manage to make more than minimum wage with cannabis if you have been added a long time and can only manage to make a minimum wage with it I think that speaks for itself in terms of your abilities. My products consistently show the care time attention and money that I put into them that's why I can sell ounces for $300 in a market where there are ounces for $150 because it's worth double. I have a paid site going up but I'm offering a lot of the information that's going to be on there for free right here in civil discussions with other professionals then I get these f****** trolls trying to justify not being able to afford what they need by insulting the things that I use. These online fights are just like fights in the real world, my mother always taught me then you better not start it, but you better finish it. I don't take s*** I give respect to people who deserve respect and I talk to assholes the way assholes speak peace out man I got better s*** to do


Your comprehension & reading skills are lacking, he said “ I would STILL do it if I could only make min wage” meaning he loves his work. 

You called me a fake n a scammer, after I showed you what I do, your not on par with your mouth. And your where not posting anything special.
Your no better then AN taking $$$ from the less educated. 

Don’t let the door hit you in the ass on the way out .


----------



## Miyagismokes (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> you have an idea on how to improve my nutrients please let me know brother. Thanks for the help


I've found @DonTesla has mad knowledge about cannabis.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-dons-organic-garden.815786/
You might find something that pushes your game up. I did.


----------



## thenasty1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Cannabis is also my career and I know how to make a lot more than minimum wage with it. I will defend myself against attacks in person or online whenever. Please stop trolling me dude I'm on here trying to get help from other professionals not people who can't manage to make more than minimum wage with cannabis if you have been added a long time and can only manage to make a minimum wage with it I think that speaks for itself in terms of your abilities. My products consistently show the care time attention and money that I put into them that's why I can sell ounces for $300 in a market where there are ounces for $150 because it's worth double. I have a paid site going up but I'm offering a lot of the information that's going to be on there for free right here in civil discussions with other professionals then I get these f****** trolls trying to justify not being able to afford what they need by insulting the things that I use. These online fights are just like fights in the real world, my mother always taught me then you better not start it, but you better finish it. I don't take s*** I give respect to people who deserve respect and I talk to assholes the way assholes speak peace out man I got better s*** to do


seems like money is all you have to talk about. im pretty sure there are other forums for that purpose, maybe youd have a more receptive audience on one of those
"I can sell ounces for $300 in a market where there are ounces for $150"
profiteering. more indicative of uninformed or desperate clientele than anything else. even more telling is that you still do business by the ounce


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> seems like money is all you have to talk about. im pretty sure there are other forums for that purpose, maybe youd have a more receptive audience on one of those
> "I can sell ounces for $300 in a market where there are ounces for $150"
> profiteering. more indicative of uninformed or desperate clientele than anything else. even more telling is that you still do business by the ounce


Do you understand how business works? I'll give you a hint there is money involved. My patients demand a better product and thats what I give them. They pay 300 for cannabis that is over 25%. Anything lower than that I make extracts with. The reason it sells for that is because of the quality. I sit right next to vendors that have 150$ ounces, and they hardly sell a thing until I'm done, at 15 a gram. 300 is a discount wholesale price. Getting the best out of them takes a good cultivator, the right genetics, AND money to invest in your products future. My patients are uninformed and desperate? Shit they won't call anyone else, preferring to wait on what I produce, over buying from a club vendor for half price. Your words are more indicative of your incompetence than anything else. You don't understand because you have never even seen the type of products I produce. I am here to collaborate, not trade snarky comments with someone that can't make more than minimum wage in a multi billion dollar industry. My operation is small, per my state law it has to be. and no results are not all about money, but if you think you can get my results for cheap or free your wet dreaming dude. Troll on troll boy. If I'm so wrong don't you have better things to do? Like take credit for shit you never produced, so you can lie online to give you a feeling of accomplishment you don't deserve.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

Miyagismokes said:


> I've found @DonTesla has mad knowledge about cannabis.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-dons-organic-garden.815786/
> You might find something that pushes your game up. I did.


Hey thanks for the tip, I'll check it out...S


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Your comprehension & reading skills are lacking, he said “ I would STILL do it if I could only make min wage” meaning he loves his work.
> 
> You called me a fake n a scammer, after I showed you what I do, your not on par with your mouth. And your where not posting anything special.
> Your no better then AN taking $$$ from the less educated.
> ...


Your purple buds though? HAHA that shit is garbage like you lol


----------



## Pwezzy (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Pwezzy
> 
> Look man , I found your long lost brother.


Naw, I kind of like home recipes like teas and other compost. Don’t care for bottled nutes, organic is the way to go.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Your purple buds though? HAHA that shit is garbage like you lol


That was a seed run, for hunting phenos 
Definitely not the Frosty , but it just wasn’t in its pheno’s genetics , In her sisters I found a keeper. 
All you got is to try n belittle my grow because I showed you up & , you are not special, and not a good grower. 
Your a joke , you don’t know shit. Stop fronting like you have skills . 
Do the world a favor n jump off a tall building .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 30, 2018)

.


Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Your purple buds though? HAHA that shit is garbage like you lol


Big talk for someone that hasn't shown a single finished bud pic. 
Surely after 20yrs of growing you must have at least one. 
So far all you shown is some is nutes (unclear why you felt that pic was needed) a simple grow room (again, a boring basic pic) and some vegging plants...and in the Advanced growing section no less, LOL​
And @BigHornBuds is extremely kind and knowledgeable and like most seasoned growers here, is far past the rudimentary stage of growing.

So how bout it? I'm sure several here would go pic for pic with you.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> .
> Big talk for someone that hasn't shown a single finished bud pic.
> Surely after 20yrs of growing you must have at least one.
> So far all you shown is some is nutes (unclear why you felt that pic was needed) a simple grow room (again, a boring basic pic) and some vegging plants...and in the Advanced growing section no less, LOL​
> ...


He is a lying ass fucking troll. The fact that you see nothing exceptional is telling of your skill level dude. That is VEG week 4. Are you trying to say there is nothing spectacular about those pics? That size at 4 weeks, never trained, topped, or super cropped, not one leaf with burnt tips, not one spot on anything anywhere. A real professional grower would see that, consider the CO2, the quality nutes being used, the spectrum of bulb and say damn man those are primed perfect for some spectacular buds. But all you see is veging plants and BigHorns nut sack. Please stop trolling me, if you have nothing to contribute, and trust me, at this point you don't, stop responding to my posts please. The adults are trying to work. @BigHornBuds 
My letter to an internet troll...

Fucking troll. Don't you have better shit to do? Maybe download some more pics of garbage you can then say is yours? try to get professional results with handy man made up shit because you can't afford the tools required to be a professional? Do you have a life outside of trolling? Of course you don't, thats why you troll. Having no life of your own, and nothing interesting to say, you can see and feel how forgettable your very being is. So you troll in a desperate attempt to be relevant to something other than the mirror, in a futile campaign to be remembered and acknowledged by anyone, even if that means being a troll and using others peoples pics in a mad grab for acknowledgement. There you go, is that the attention you wanted? You feel better now big girl? You got all the sand out of your vagina now? Read carefully because in a few m minute I'm gonna delete this, you know the way, pussy, money, success, respect, and relevance deleted you along time ago.

Big horn in the name, and you talk about how "big your dick is" and how you love"showing your dick" It don't take Sigmund fucking Freud to tell through your personality that you have a little pathetic penis. Why you so bitter? Wife leave you? Come on man, with that little pathetic excuse for a cock did you really expect her to stay? Unsatisfied, like your dreams of success. What happened? That is rhetorical, I know what happened she cheated on you didn't she? Of course she did man, her vibrator can only do so much, you should of know that too. You see that pathetic little thing in the mirror, you knew it couldn't satisfy any woman. Can you really blame her for cheating? She has needs, bro. but you'll get over it. Trolling dudes like me while she is cuddled up to the neighbour.

As far as the pics, yeah I have plenty of pics and videos that I am currently putting together for a website. BUT what i am currently growing I can take pics and videos of for any project I wish. Follow along Tangerine. There is going to be some very valuable information forthcoming I will be putting on here. i am a Cannabis Cultivator, not a fucking chat room troll. i am here to collaborate with professionals to further my knowledge base and help others further theirs. One of the pics that troll put up was done in a photography studio dude, and it was of some garbage. If you listen to a guy just because he is popular in chat room your gonna end up wasting money and time shuffling through incompetence and mediocrity. Tangerine, follow the profile and journal and I will provide a link to flickr when I have tome to get that done. Remember it's rollitup, not trollitup.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 31, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> He is a lying ass fucking troll. The fact that you see nothing exceptional is telling of your skill level dude. That is VEG week 4. Are you trying to say there is nothing spectacular about those pics? That size at 4 weeks, never trained, topped, or super cropped, not one leaf with burnt tips, not one spot on anything anywhere. A real professional grower would see that, consider the CO2, the quality nutes being used, the spectrum of bulb and say damn man those are primed perfect for some spectacular buds. But all you see is veging plants and BigHorns nut sack. Please stop trolling me, if you have nothing to contribute, and trust me, at this point you don't, stop responding to my posts please. The adults are trying to work. @BigHornBuds
> My letter to an internet troll...
> 
> Fucking troll. Don't you have better shit to do? Maybe download some more pics of garbage you can then say is yours? try to get professional results with handy man made up shit because you can't afford the tools required to be a professional? Do you have a life outside of trolling? Of course you don't, thats why you troll. Having no life of your own, and nothing interesting to say, you can see and feel how forgettable your very being is. So you troll in a desperate attempt to be relevant to something other than the mirror, in a futile campaign to be remembered and acknowledged by anyone, even if that means being a troll and using others peoples pics in a mad grab for acknowledgement. There you go, is that the attention you wanted? You feel better now big girl? You got all the sand out of your vagina now? Read carefully because in a few m minute I'm gonna delete this, you know the way, pussy, money, success, respect, and relevance deleted you along time ago.
> ...


Holy fucking meltdown, LOL


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Holy fucking meltdown, LOL


i know right. I let that fucking troll get under my skin. Sorry you had to read that.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 31, 2018)

He's not a troll and I've seen his work. You on the other hand have done nothing but post a wall of text showing how self-absorbed you are...not to mention batshit crazy. 


And don't be sorry. That post will remain even after you delete it. Its comedy gold. Thanks!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 31, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> i know right. I let that fucking troll get under my skin. Sorry you had to read that.


It is just because I showed you, you don’t come close to my skills. 
I didn’t read your letter, sorry you wasted your time with that. 

Does it itch?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 31, 2018)

Maybe he should rub some Soul Synthetics on it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Maybe he should rub some Soul Synthetics on it.[/QUOTE
> 
> I was thinking he should dig the sand out of his vagina .


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> He's not a troll and I've seen his work. You on the other hand have done nothing but post a wall of text showing how self-absorbed you are...not to mention batshit crazy.
> 
> 
> And don't be sorry. That post will remain even after you delete it. Its comedy gold. Thanks!


That dude don't take others peoples shit right? HE just took a joke from the letter I wrote him. That dude is the dictionary definition of a useless internet troll "Get the sand out his vagina" Where did I hear that before? Oh thats right I wrote it an hour ago? To that fucking loser. That dude even has to steal other peoples joke. Mr. Troll Should call Carlos Mencia, he would probably like his stolen pics of garbage weed. lol


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh that shit goes way beyond a sandy vagina.
> 
> Twenty yrs experience yet doesn't realize how simple it is to calculate nutrient formulas?
> Not to mention these gems.
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry is botany not science anymore? Probably some better home made education material that makes a degree useless now a days?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 31, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> That dude don't take others peoples shit right? HE just took a joke from the letter I wrote him. That dude is the dictionary definition of a useless internet troll "Get the sand out his vagina" Where did I hear that before? Oh thats right I wrote it an hour ago? To that fucking loser. That dude even has to steal other peoples joke. Mr. Troll Should call Carlos Mencia, he would probably like his stolen pics of garbage weed. lol


Bud , Cartman in 2004 said that to Kyle 
Didn’t know you said that to me, cause I didn’t read your trash. 
Nothing is stolen, you just got spanked now deal with it. 
If you want to see more of my pics , search my name , here or IG . 
Maybe read my posts, I will help you as a grower, because your not very good at it.

Like you said , your business is in ounces.
That sums it up pretty good.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh that shit goes way beyond a sandy vagina.
> 
> Twenty yrs experience yet doesn't realize how simple it is to calculate nutrient formulas?
> Not to mention these gems.
> ...


It's so easy to do. The wiring in my house is just copper wires connected to screws, so who needs an electrician? And the pipes go together with wrenches I have in my garage, so plumbers are just another "label scam", and you know I have read a couple laws online, so I am going to be my own lawyer from now on if needed, and if you know anyone that needs heart surgery, let me know, because I have watched every episode of Greys Anatomy, including the heart surgery episode, so I am open for business now. GOOD FUCKING LUCK WITH YOUR HOMEMADE SHIT YOU FUCKING TROLLS... And sincerely thank you for the laughs and inspiration, I couldn't of thought of that funny ass letter without you losers! Peace.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Bud , Cartman in 2004 said that to Kyle
> Didn’t know you said that to me, cause I didn’t read your trash.
> Nothing is stolen, you just got spanked now deal with it.
> If you want to see more of my pics , search my name , here or IG .
> ...


Yes it sums it up in one very important word, LEGAL!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 31, 2018)

I’m legal too, skoot 
Maybe one day you’ll be able to sell QPs
Read my posts you might even start cutting pounds


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m legal too, skoot
> Maybe one day you’ll be able to sell QPs
> Read my posts you might even start cutting pounds


We are all small batched, obsessed over, lab tested, one of a kind quality. I'm not saying that to look better than you, man for real, I was just having fun with you. No hard feelings, it was just joking around. FOR REAL man, we do some amazing shit with the small batch model. Large network of small, easy to control rooms. i don't want to "show you up" or anything like that in real life, just having fun with you because I thought you were a troll. For real, Soul is just part of the process. We bring multiple proven therapies to our rooms, and really get some amazing shit. I am going to get 30% consistently, thats my goal anyway, and I offer help on here for free, and am looking for any real ideas that can help me get there. If you want to have a real discussion about growing, thats cool. But I think we got all the laughs were gonna get off the trolling shit, so follow the profile, I'm about to go into bud and will have some good shit on there. If you have any advice let me know


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2018)

Coco. Maybe ten dollars in nutes for the entire grows. VitaGrow. Everything a plant needs. Chemical salts in powder form. Same stuff they dilute and sell people for $30 a bottle. No need to fiddle with eye droppers to get the exact amount at the exact time for optimum growth. Plants grow optimum anyway.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 31, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> We are all small batched, obsessed over, lab tested, one of a kind quality. I'm not saying that to look better than you, man for real, I was just having fun with you. No hard feelings, it was just joking around. FOR REAL man, we do some amazing shit with the small batch model. Large network of small, easy to control rooms. i don't want to "show you up" or anything like that in real life, just having fun with you because I thought you were a troll. For real, Soul is just part of the process. We bring multiple proven therapies to our rooms, and really get some amazing shit. I am going to get 30% consistently, thats my goal anyway, and I offer help on here for free, and am looking for any real ideas that can help me get there. If you want to have a real discussion about growing, thats cool. But I think we got all the laughs were gonna get off the trolling shit, so follow the profile, I'm about to go into bud and will have some good shit on there. If you have any advice let me know


You did not just type that with a straight face. 
One of a kind quality?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> lol
> you sure are man, what were we thinking
> no one could possibly step to your immense knowledge and immaculate grow room construction
> perhaps you could grace us with pics of this awesome bud with astronomical yields you were talking about
> ...


I run single ended lights...


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I run single ended lights...


Me too. Some people just gotta bash anything. Must suck to be angry all the time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I run single ended lights...





OldMedUser said:


> Me too. Some people just gotta bash anything. Must suck to be angry all the time.


Me three. But there's more context in this thread than lights. There's a lot of over embellished hyped up bullshit and petty insults that brought on that "bashing".


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Me three. But there's more context in this thread than lights. There's a lot of over embellished hyped up bullshit and petty insults that brought on that "bashing".


For sure. 

Jealousy is such an ugly emotion...


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 31, 2018)

I've seen a lot of self-professed grower gurus come and go in the 10 years I've been playing in forums. Wonder how long this one will sully the boards.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Aug 31, 2018)

@xtsho Some really nice pics. I would like to run a small experiment with what you are using. I'll put two clones side by side, under 6500 lumens per square foot day light blue bulbs, / Hortilux super HPS with CO2 at 1500ppm and room temp of 85 degrees in veg, and 82 in bud (this strain thrives at these temps with CO2) Feeding one what you are using and the other with what I am using and see the results. That would be awesome. I would love not to pay out the ass for Soul, but I have a commitment to my patients to keep using it until I find something better. i have tried lots of things and side by side Soul has been better in every experiment for 9 years. So walk me through it. What do you give them as seedlings? In the early stages of VEG? In the later stages of VEG? What about the early and late stages of bud? You said vita grow, and Cocoa, is that one or two products? Is it Vitagrow coca, or Cocoa and vita grow? How are you diluting the salts? Water soluble I assume, but any order to mixing them? Do you check nutrient ppm with each ingredient, or after the mix is ready to use? Sometimes you want to dilute, after an ingredient, and sometimes after all ingredients are mixed. How many ingredients? Whats the source of Amino Acids? Is your mix designed for people running RO water? IF so what MAG/CAL product are you using? What is the nitrate level in your mix? Ever get any tip burn with it? If you want to help me with the experiment i can post everything on here for everyone to see? I would save thousands throughout my network if I could find as good or better than Soul for the prices your talking about. i disagree with you about them looking for different nutes in different levels at different times, we can talk about that later, maybe I'm wrong? What your doing obviously works, have you ever had any lab testing done? Thanks for the info, get at me with the specifics of what you use, if your interested in helping with an experiment...


----------



## thenasty1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I run single ended lights...


let me clarify
nothing wrong with single endeds, or any kind of light for that matter. i ran them for years and they did me just fine
the intended implication was that a grower who relies on his garden as a primary source of income would be using something beefier
and i was a little salty about that dude shit talking folks so i thought id throw some back at him


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2018)

thenasty1 said:


> let me clarify
> nothing wrong with single endeds, or any kind of light for that matter. i ran them for years and they did me just fine
> the intended implication was that a grower who relies on his garden as a primary source of income would be using something beefier
> and i was a little salty about that dude shit talking folks so i thought id throw some back at him


It's all good. 
That guy was definitely being a dick.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2018)

I just feel like people are perfectionists when it's not necessary. 
Things don't have to be perfect to get great results. 

Take light leaks for example.
I laugh when people worry about tiny lights on their fans, humidifiers, etc. 
If I showed you the light leak in my indoor area, you'd freak. 
And guess what -- the leaks don't bother my plants because they grew up with them. 
Kinda like raising kids in a noisy environment. If it's always loud, noise won't wake them up when they're sleeping.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Sep 1, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> @xtsho Some really nice pics. I would like to run a small experiment with what you are using. I'll put two clones side by side, under 6500 lumens per square foot day light blue bulbs, / Hortilux super HPS with CO2 at 1500ppm and room temp of 85 degrees in veg, and 82 in bud (this strain thrives at these temps with CO2) Feeding one what you are using and the other with what I am using and see the results. That would be awesome. I would love not to pay out the ass for Soul, but I have a commitment to my patients to keep using it until I find something better. i have tried lots of things and side by side Soul has been better in every experiment for 9 years. So walk me through it. What do you give them as seedlings? In the early stages of VEG? In the later stages of VEG? What about the early and late stages of bud? You said vita grow, and Cocoa, is that one or two products? Is it Vitagrow coca, or Cocoa and vita grow? How are you diluting the salts? Water soluble I assume, but any order to mixing them? Do you check nutrient ppm with each ingredient, or after the mix is ready to use? Sometimes you want to dilute, after an ingredient, and sometimes after all ingredients are mixed. How many ingredients? Whats the source of Amino Acids? Is your mix designed for people running RO water? IF so what MAG/CAL product are you using? What is the nitrate level in your mix? Ever get any tip burn with it? If you want to help me with the experiment i can post everything on here for everyone to see? I would save thousands throughout my network if I could find as good or better than Soul for the prices your talking about. i disagree with you about them looking for different nutes in different levels at different times, we can talk about that later, maybe I'm wrong? What your doing obviously works, have you ever had any lab testing done? Thanks for the info, get at me with the specifics of what you use, if your interested in helping with an experiment...





Chunky Stool said:


> It's all good.
> That guy was definitely being a dick.


Dude it was all jokes for trolls. Get over it already. Don't you see? trolls devalue the entire platform for everyone. People who use other peoples pics, are fucking trolls. I'm sorry if you think likes in a chat room or on facebook mean anything, I'll give you hint they don't. To respond to your post, no it don't take perfectionism to get great results, but it does take perfectionism to get the upper limits of the strains genetic capabilities. What your saying about plants growing up with the light leaks, so as they don't stress from them in bud. That is interesting, I would like to explore that. So i am assuming your not one of these 24 hours on VEG guys? What do you mean by growing up with them? You mean in VEG correct?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 1, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Dude it was all jokes for trolls. Get over it already. Don't you see? trolls devalue the entire platform for everyone. People who use other peoples pics, are fucking trolls. I'm sorry if you think likes in a chat room or on facebook mean anything, I'll give you hint they don't. To respond to your post, no it don't take perfectionism to get great results, but it does take perfectionism to get the upper limits of the strains genetic capabilities. What your saying about plants growing up with the light leaks, so as they don't stress from them in bud. That is interesting, I would like to explore that. So i am assuming your not one of these 24 hours on VEG guys? What do you mean by growing up with them? You mean in VEG correct?


What you've done in this thread is the very definition of trolling. You've managed to insult and belittle everyone you've responded to. And now, you're accusing a member of stealing someone elses pics? What in the actual fuck is wrong with you. 

Tell ya what, if you're truly interested in learning. Stop yapping and start reading. You're making a jackass of yourself. 

Here's a good place to begin
https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/
https://www.rollitup.org/f/nutrients.96/


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 1, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> Dude it was all jokes for trolls. Get over it already. Don't you see? trolls devalue the entire platform for everyone. People who use other peoples pics, are fucking trolls. I'm sorry if you think likes in a chat room or on facebook mean anything, I'll give you hint they don't. To respond to your post, no it don't take perfectionism to get great results, but it does take perfectionism to get the upper limits of the strains genetic capabilities. What your saying about plants growing up with the light leaks, so as they don't stress from them in bud. That is interesting, I would like to explore that. So i am assuming your not one of these 24 hours on VEG guys? What do you mean by growing up with them? You mean in VEG correct?


 I haven't really sounded off in this thread yet which is unusual for me but . . .

Your first posts were very arrogant and not only troll-like but spammer-like as well. Coming on like these special nutes were the 'bomb' and using anything else was crap.

Do you really wonder why you got so many negative responses?

After repeated queries to show some pics as proof you came up lame and basically accused well-known members of plagiarizing pics which others like myself know are their real grows.

I've had great grows and crappy grows but when I do post pics I show the bad with the good. For almost 40 years I've suffered from depression and many times can function at only a low level so my plants along with many facets of my life suffer. After 40 years of growing pot the thrill is gone too but I solider on as I can't afford to buy my meds and I do enjoy experimenting with various methods and helping nOObs get their grows in order. Living in BumF**k Alberta way up north away from family and old friends doesn't help either. Just another stupid decision I made and no one's fault but my own.

When you do show a little interest in others methods you bombard them with a huge amount of questions in huge block of text. Ever heard about sentence and paragraph structure? Maybe some reading in their grow journals would answer most of your questions so you could pinpoint areas you want some elucidation on and not be demanding an essay when a few short explanations would do.

Just my 2¢


----------



## Pwezzy (Sep 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> What you've done in this thread is the very definition of trolling. You've managed to insult and belittle everyone you've responded to. And now, you're accusing a member of stealing someone elses pics? What in the actual fuck is wrong with you.
> 
> Tell ya what, if you're truly interested in learning. Stop yapping and start reading. You're making a jackass of yourself.
> 
> ...


Don’t even trip bro, they do this to everybody thread they don’t agree with.


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Sep 2, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> I haven't really sounded off in this thread yet which is unusual for me but . . .
> 
> Your first posts were very arrogant and not only troll-like but spammer-like as well. Coming on like these special nutes were the 'bomb' and using anything else was crap.
> 
> ...





Pwezzy said:


> Don’t even trip bro, they do this to everybody thread they don’t agree with.


For sure. Fucking trolls. The moderators should do something they de value the whole platform. Anyway, HMU anytime brother,


----------



## Third Coast Cultivators (Sep 2, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> For sure. Fucking trolls. The moderators should do something they de value the whole platform. Anyway, HMU anytime brother,


You know one of those trolls found one my dispensary ads and trolled me over there too. Jealous little broke ass bitch's bro.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 2, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> You know one of those trolls found one my dispensary ads and trolled me over there too. Jealous little broke ass bitch's bro.


Some pretty rookie questions you've started threads for, playa.
 
 

Why do your plants look so droopy, dull and your canopy so poorly maintained, Mr. Dialed-in?

Bighornbuds really did smack you around with his nug-cock. 

Any mushroom shaped bruises on your forehead?

Thx


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Sep 3, 2018)

Third Coast Cultivators said:


> You said vita grow, and Cocoa, is that one or two products? Is it Vitagrow coca, or Cocoa and vita grow?


LMAO


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 12, 2018)

That was some funny shit!!!


----------



## Smitty42088 (Sep 27, 2018)

Psyphish said:


> I've used Sensi pH-perfect coco for a while now, haven't seen any reason not to. Good results and very easy.


This is my first time using advanced nutes not sure of the brand name without going into the garden it has some gorilla with a tomato I know that lmao but I'm thinking their working pretty well honestly.Tap water and these nutes is all I do pretty simple for real.Im fixing to get co2 so hopefully that shows some difference as well..


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 28, 2018)

I always had great results with Advanced Nutrients myself. Just too expensive. An oz in WA is down to 150$ on average for A grade indoor. A bit more in the rec. shops. Unless your just growing a few plants for personal, not feasible. I think they have won multiple cannabis cup awards for their nutrients though.


----------

